# Harlan Ellison on Sci-Fi Channel?



## GrantG (Feb 4, 2009)

When I was a kid, Harlan Ellison used to come on the Sci-Fi Channel between shows or something and talk (rant?) about various subjects for a few minutes. I have searched "harlan ellison sci-fi channel" on YouTube and failed to come up with a satisfactory hit. 

Does anyone know of a website where I could see those old videos? I'm sure someone out there remembers this stuff, too. I'm not sure when it was, just sometime during the 90s.


----------



## BookStop (Feb 4, 2009)

Harlan Ellison Webderland: The Buzz Archive

don't know about the vids - maybe you'll get a hit 'scifi buzz ellison' or somthing on  youtube.


----------



## j d worthington (Feb 5, 2009)

I don't know of anyplace that offers them currently -- Ellison is pretty protective of his material -- but I vaguely recall (whether a false memory or not, I couldn't say) there was some talk of possibly doing a collection of them, at one point. Perhaps requests for such might have some effect... though positive or not, who can tell?

And yes, I remember them (though I didn't often get to see any of them). I'd like to see some of them again, myself; I always found them interesting, even though I by no means always agreed with the man....


----------



## GrantG (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for the link BookStop! That's the next best thing. I would have replied last night, but I got wrapped up in it. I don't remember it being called The Buzz.

I forgot about Ellison being so protective about his material, but I was hoping for official videos anyway. Let's hope he doesn't call us at two in the morning to call us boneheads for this.

I'm glad that whoever made that website had the foresight to make a copy of an interesting page on Sci-Fi Channel's website, considering that most of the cool stuff they had on there is now gone. 

Now, if someone could just remind me of the name of the show with a "doctor" hosting it... maybe "Mysteries" or "Weird" was in the title? I tracked it down once before, but I forgot it entirely again!


----------



## jojajihisc (Jan 20, 2010)

There is a profile on the Sundance channel called *Dreams With Sharp Teeth* that has numerous interviews with Ellison, remarks from critics and other authors (Neil Gaiman and Dan Simmons at least). Ellison can get fired up about just about anything and it could be irritating for some people, but he also has a lot of funny personal stories, and smart criticism of his own on a variety of topics, and by the end of the film you also get a pretty good sense of the idiosyncratic and unique, professional writer he is.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jan 21, 2010)

jojajihisc said:


> There is a profile on the Sundance channel called *Dreams With Sharp Teeth* that has numerous interviews with Ellison, remarks from critics and other authors (Neil Gaiman and Dan Simmons at least).


 
I've seen that documentary a couple of times.  It is very interesting, and just proves the point that Harlan is Harlan, and the mold was broken once he appeared.

Another one of Ellison's friends who appears in the film and comments on him is Robin Williams.  Oh, to be a fly on the wall in a room where those two are together and having a conversation.


----------

